# Schwinn Bf Goodrich Girls... Worth Getting??



## XBPete (May 24, 2016)

I can pick this Schwinn BF Goodrich up today, bit of a drive to get her... any of the Schwinn gurus could get this girl if I get her.... 

Is it worth the drive and approximate worth... 

Thanks... I like the earlier pre 1933 motorbikes and am not even  close to knowledgable on things Schwinn... lol


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

Its Cool. Looks original. 39 or 40. worth some money.
Get it if you like it.


----------



## abe lugo (May 24, 2016)

That is the equivalent to the a DX or entry level plus a tank of that era. If you want to know a fair resale value. right about 150-200 bucks, 300 max  so-cal dollars.

A nice bike nontheless, if you have a daughter, wife or friend that needs a bike.

looks like an easy clean up project.

Most the value is in the headlight, it has the three rib front loader headlight, that should be original to the bike.

BTW that is a '39 tank graphic design.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

Just go get it Pete, I'll cash you out if it don't sell   Find a few more on the way and back too...lololololol...your killin me bro.


----------



## XBPete (May 24, 2016)

Gracias!

I would have found it a new home with a collector if there was even a chance at break even, 6 hours of driving I will have to pass with what the seller wants....

Appreciate the input!~


----------



## Intense One (May 24, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Gracias!
> 
> I would have found it a new home with a collector if there was even a chance at break even, 6 hours of driving I will have to pass with what the seller wants....
> 
> Appreciate the input!~



Pete.... You're scaring me!   Or maybe the price is scaring you.....how much is the seller wanting for the ol' girl?   Daves got an empty garage now!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2016)

Looks like a lower-end tanked bike, but I dig the hanging tank. I'd get her if the price was right.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 24, 2016)

That's a clean girls bike. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to get at least $500


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> That's a clean girls bike. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to get at least $500



I think the bike could fetch 4-500 hundred as well....not from me though


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 25, 2016)

would make a schweeet rider bud


----------



## Goldenrod (May 26, 2016)

Does it have holes for a chain string guard skirt?  If it does, I have the blue string and Memory Lane has the anchors clips.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 26, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> Does it have holes for a chain string guard skirt?  If it does, I have the blue string and Memory Lane has the anchors clips.






Can you post pics of the string?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> Does it have holes for a chain string guard skirt?  If it does, I have the blue string and Memory Lane has the anchors clips.



I don't see holes for the skirt guard

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a lower-end tanked bike, but I dig the hanging tank. I'd get her if the price was right.



I'm confused at your closeted schwinn love...... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 26, 2016)

Double


----------

